# Help.. Rescued Racing Pigeon



## punkrawkgyrl69 (Oct 28, 2014)

I Rescued Happy 2 Years Ago. Developed PMV due to the negligence of it's owner who wouldn't want Happy back and told me to snap Happy's neck. We over came that hurdle. Next was a issue with Happy's feet. They became callus due to not wanting to move much and we got that nipped in the butt. All this time we assumed Happy was a male. I noticed a prance and puffy showing for awhile and plenty of cooing. This morning I go to see an egg. My mega concern is how can I tell how many eggs a pigeon will lay and also if she is now egg bound I am pretty scared. I just got out of the hospital with a blood clot in my artery from the back of my neck to my brain so I have so much going on right now. Please any info would be of help. Should I add more oyster shells or vitamins? Please help.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

She will lay the second egg within one or two days. How is she doing?


----------



## punkrawkgyrl69 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rosequartz said:


> She will lay the second egg within one or two days. How is she doing?


She is fine. I am going to leave the egg in there even though I know it isn't fertile. Like I said I had her 2 years in my care never knew she was female lol that's why we chose Happy as a neutral name.  So usually 2 eggs? is the case. Should I be concerned if she doesn't pass another?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please dont remove the egg. If you remove her eggs she will lay them until her calcium is depleted. As mentioned already, they lay two, a day or two apart. Just let her enjoy them and sit on them until she gets bored with them. If you have any hay straw or torn newspaper you can give her a little as nesting. It is good to give calcium plus d3 like calciboost which you just put in the water periodically. Grit is important. You can always swap the eggs for fake eggs but you can also just discard them in a week or two when she stops sitting on them. Hope you are feeling better soon! Thank you for helping Happy.


----------



## punkrawkgyrl69 (Oct 28, 2014)

cwebster said:


> Please dont remove the egg. If you remove her eggs she will lay them until her calcium is depleted. As mentioned already, they lay two, a day or two apart. Just let her enjoy them and sit on them until she gets bored with them. If you have any hay straw or torn newspaper you can give her a little as nesting. It is good to give calcium plus d3 like calciboost which you just put in the water periodically. Grit is important. You can always swap the eggs for fake eggs but you can also just discard them in a week or two when she stops sitting on them. Hope you are feeling better soon! Thank you for helping Happy.



Of course I wouldn't imagine taking it out. Thank you for the informative info. I took her in as since her owner wanted nothing more to do with her with her flying from Chicago and over shooting her house and ending up at mine which was 1.5 hrs away. She started to get sick and not fly and developed PMV. I read as much as possible and so glad I cured her. She is a pretty special member of our family. Should I give her more veggies at this time and more oyster shells? I just want to keep her system in check. How often will this reoccur? This is the first time in 2 years she ever laid eggs.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Just give her good food and water. Give her extra calcium supplement to regain 
Her lost calcium. Stay with her, give her lots of comfort


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Calcivet or Calciboost plus vitamin D3 is available on the net on many pigeon sites and Amazon, just put a couple of drops in her water bowl twice a week and you can also buy fake pigeon eggs in case she breaks hers and lays again. I got mine on eBay, solid plastic ones.


----------



## punkrawkgyrl69 (Oct 28, 2014)

FredaH said:


> Calcivet or Calciboost plus vitamin D3 is available on the net on many pigeon sites and Amazon, just put a couple of drops in her water bowl twice a week and you can also buy fake pigeon eggs in case she breaks hers and lays again. I got mine on eBay, solid plastic ones.



Thank you. Thanks for all the pointers and help. I really appreciate it.


----------

